# mfsbackup = Read-Only file system



## SJBrooks (Apr 24, 2004)

Trying to run mfsback -6so/mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb (old Tivo is Primary Slave) 

and get the message: Read-Only file system

My Primary Master is an XP OS drive. 

Any tips/hints/ideas???

Thanks in advance


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Is the XP drive NTFS?


----------



## SJBrooks (Apr 24, 2004)

I think it is, how do I check to make sure, please?


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

It sounds like it is, TBH. If you boot into XP (without the TiVo drive attached) and double click my computer, click on the drive in question and some info should appear on the left of the screen, towards the bottom.

If the drive is NTFS you're going to need to either create a partition on it and format that to FAT or use another drive formatted to FAT. (Linux can't write to NTFS)


----------



## SJBrooks (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks, it was NTFS.

I have now created a FAT Partition on this drive, how would I point at that using Hinsdale's instructions, please?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Depending on how many partitions you have on the drive it could be /dev/hda1, /dev/hda2 etc.. 

Just keep incrementing the numbers until you mount the right one. You can check the files in there once mounted with 

ls /mnt/dos


----------



## SJBrooks (Apr 24, 2004)

Thank you for the second time today blindlemon


----------

